# ماجستير الغاز الطبيعي - جامعة مصرية حكومية



## kareemadel (16 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

ارجو الإفادة ,,,, هل هناك جامعة مصرية حكومية تعطي درجة الماجستير في هندسة الغاز الطبيعي ...؟؟*


----------



## midors (21 فبراير 2012)

هندسة القاهرة


----------



## kareemadel (21 فبراير 2012)

ممكن معلومات اكتر ,,,, ان امكن

لاني روحت سألت هناك ملقتش حاجه عن الموضوع دا ,,, المسمى هناك ماجستير هندسة البترول و من ضمن مواد السنة التمهيدية مواد عن تكنولوجيا الغاز الطبيعي 

ارجو الافادة اكتر


----------

